# Thinking of changing sand colors



## Cromak (Dec 29, 2010)

I'm considering going to a regular PFS natural color from the current Cichlid sand black/white i have. How do you guys like this current sand? I still like it but the more and more i see the natural color sand it is making me want to switch but im still on the fence about it. :? Need some opinions to hopefully help me make my decision.


----------



## mlancaster (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi *Cromak*,

I think your current sand looks good. I would not deal with the hassle of switching sand unless I was extremely unsatisfied with my current sand.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## limpert (Aug 28, 2007)

the sand you have right now is awesome...


----------



## Cromak (Dec 29, 2010)

Thanks, im going to be getting a new 110 soon in an all black cabinet and canopy so i guess this sand will look really good with it.. It's just a pain to move it out of the tank so i was thinking to setup an entire new tank with PFS and just cycle it with the old filter media..

opcorn:


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I would like the PFS sand better. More natural.


----------



## newforestrob (Feb 1, 2010)

you can deal with the pain of moving it or the pain of rinsing the new pfs

I had pfs but after a year and still dealing with diatoms I switched to eco-complete cichlid sand no diatoms yet


----------



## Cromak (Dec 29, 2010)

It seems PFS is very common, i am wondering if more people experience the problems with Diatoms?

Does all PFS sand have Silica in it, im assuming that's whats causing the Diatoms?

I see my local home depot sells 50lb bags of pool filter sand really cheap. Stuff looks pretty good.


----------



## newforestrob (Feb 1, 2010)

from what I read its a combination of a few things silicates and phosphates are causes, I had both ,like I said got rid of pfs and will never go back to it,I have also read about alot of other people dealing with diatoms longterm and they had pfs


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

I currently have PFS and while I like the look of it I have had diatoms since about a month after setting up, I started hitting the tank with flourish and some of the brown is turning green but way more brown still for my liking.

Here's the dilemma, I just got a new/used 110 gallon as well in the house and I want to do white substrate, can't find any around here in big quantity so not sure what to do PFS might be my only option? One thought I had was to get a couple of bags of white argonite type stuff from the local LFS all I can find thats white and mix with the brown but that might look like chit? :?

Don't mean to thread jack there Cromak hopefully it will help you as well??

P.S. I think the Seahawks should have/could have beat Da'Bears really ticked me off!! :x :wink:


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I added PFS to an existing tank (past the diatom stage) and I did not have this experience. Two tanks now that I think about it.

But I had a diatom issue with Flourite black sand in a brand new, first time set up tank.

Maybe it is worse with PFS in a new set up, don't know. But it did not bring on diatoms for me in two existing set-ups.


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

Not sure if it makes a difference but I am also on a well not sure phosphate wise how it is but it has just about everything else in there to the point that we have a 8000 dollar treatment system and I still get the diatoms. The current tank has been up and running almost 2 years, we can leave home like at Christmas with the lights off and it starts to clear up then you can see it coming back really quick once I hit the lights only on 7 to 8 hours maybe.

Might just be something I have to live with, it's not that ugly and does look semi natural I guess but I would rather have algae growing instead.


----------



## newforestrob (Feb 1, 2010)

do you have pool filter sand.I.ve read that diatoms thrive in no/low lighting


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

But still, usually only for the first year the tank is set up. Like I set up my new tank early November, and I still have some diatoms but I also have some algae now. I am also on a well but no phosphate.


----------



## newforestrob (Feb 1, 2010)

I have a 30gal.setup for a few years with black sand substrate no diatoms ever

after I setup my 90 mbuna with pfs I had diatoms after a couple of weeks and lasted for a year,and then I switched , it was covering the rocks ,sand and glass,now its(diatoms)are gone

Just setup a 75 about a month now with ecocomplete cichlid sand and no diatoms

this is my experiences and I can only narrow it down to the PFS


----------



## Cromak (Dec 29, 2010)

Good info, sounds like i may just spend the money and buy the Cichlid Sand again so i dont have to deal with Diatoms. The sand i have now has been great it's the Cichlid sand, i am just wanting to go to the natural color in my new tank i think.


----------



## Cromak (Dec 29, 2010)

JimA said:


> Don't mean to thread jack there Cromak hopefully it will help you as well??
> 
> P.S. I think the Seahawks should have/could have beat Da'Bears really ticked me off!! :x :wink:


All good and although I live in Chicago im not a bears fan, i'm a steelers fan :lol:


----------

